
The Last Format - 1bm
https://reallifemag.com/the-last-format/
======
nicetryguy
This premise is ridiculous.

Just visit [https://youtubemp3.rip/](https://youtubemp3.rip/) or any of the
other thousand sites that do this.

Or, you can just record the music as you listen to it using Audacity for
example, and save them as an MP3 or any other format.

Of course, these tasks require about a minute of minimal effort. In our fast
paced modern world of music streaming, who has time to load up an audio
program and hit Record? Or type in a Youtube URL and hit Convert? I'm sure the
blog author cant be bothered with such things.

....I remember recording cassette tapes off of the radio! Sitting there as a
child, waiting Hours for That Song.

How times have changed, and for the better!

~~~
daveslash
I still have MP3 files in my collection that I recorded off the radio. I
recorded them off the radio with a cassette tape while in junior high. In my
latter years of High School, I digitized them by running an aux cable between
the cassette player's headphone jack and a Windows 98 PC's microphone jack. I
know which ones are recorded off the radio because they miss the first second
or two of the song.

------
eximius
> Holding music, either in your hand or on a personal hard drive, is a relic
> of Obama-era music consumption.

How is this true in any sense?

~~~
tdmule
While I am not a huge music listener, it is largely true for me.

Spotify launched in 2008. I signed up for an account in 2009. Since then I
have bought physical/downloadable music only a handful of times.

I am an avid podcast listener which occupies a chunk of my phone hard drive
most days.

~~~
eximius
That's not really the idea that I'm repulsed by. I'm repulsed by the bizarre
notion that _music format_ eras should mention a political leader for any
reason. It's like saying records really started declining after Nixon (or
whenever/whoever is most appropriate, I'm not sure of the timing). It isn't
necessarily incorrect, it's just categorically _wrong_ to bring that
information into the same thought.

~~~
ASipos
I first thought of the Japanese custom of naming time periods after Emperors.

------
xte
This is a problem common to ANY "personal interested data", it's the very same
for videos, mails, messages, discussions, ...

The trend is lock even better people pushing them to offload their personal
stuff and this trend unfortunately keep evolving really fast.

One of the last alarming thing I discover is from my bank (Europian, big well-
known, not involved in any recent big scandal etc): they offer a digital sign
service so I can do more operation via internet banking... Only the bank hold
the key. They simply say you go to your personal page, type your OTP and a key
pin we give to you in print and that's signed. WTF?! Unfortunately I think
many IT-ignorant people will find this service nice...

------
lostgame
I still buy vinyl by the boatload and they come with MP3 or uncompressed audio
cards, usually, so I’ve actually got a large collection of good quality MP3’s.
I understand I am the outlier here.

~~~
pampa
I had a huge digital audio collection of mp3's and various lossy and lossless
formats, but last year I burned the ZFS raid with the collection by accident.
After several month of grieving, i decided to rebuild my collection, but this
time using physical media - CD's, vinyl records, cassette and reel-to-reel
tapes.

It was a revelation. I found it so liberating to be able to listen to music
"unplugged". I can get home from work, put on a record or cd and listen to
music without having to open the laptop or mess with the phone.

It also changed the way I listen to music - no skipping tracks, listen to the
whole album start to finish. I found that I missed out on a lot of music when
I just skipped thru an album because I didn't like the first 2 bars.

------
hnzix
I'd settle for decent nested playlists and/or tagging coupled with reasonable
discovery. Hypem used to be okay for discovery but has been gamed to death.

